# Mehrrere Pcs mit hilfe einer W-lahn anlage verbinden



## Pc oli (18. Dezember 2010)

Und zwar möchte ich 3 Pcs mit einer W-lahn anlage verbinden so dass ich von Rechner A einen Druckauftrag nach Rechner C oder B schicken kann, aber ich weiß gar nicht wie ich vorgehen soll. 

Wäre echt nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte 
Danke


----------



## akrite (18. Dezember 2010)

... grundsätzlich sind dazu folgende Komponenten nötig:
- WLAN-fähige PCs mit WLAN-Karten oder Sticks
- zur Sicherheit sollten alle den WPA2-Verschlüsselungsstandard besitzen
- netzwerktaugliche Drucker
- Freigaben auf den Rechnern über das OS

Die Rechtevergabe(wer-darf-was) ist dann individuell zu lösen


----------



## Pc oli (18. Dezember 2010)

Ja das habe ich auch alles alle Pcs sind auch mit der W-lahn anlage verbunden aber nur wegen i-net so wie stelle ich jetzt eine verbindung zu den anderen her =?
Was war nochmal das OS  ?


Gruß 
Oliver


----------



## chmee (18. Dezember 2010)

WLAN hat nix mit dem Fluss Lahn zu tun 

Du hast also alle Rechner schon in einem Netzwerk?! Du greifst wahrscheinlich über den WLAN-Router mit allen Rechnern aufs www zu. Das ist schonmal die halbe Miete. OS=Operating System = Betriebssystem. Bei Windowsrechnern musst Du alle Rechner in die selbe Arbeitsgruppe bringen. Danach kannst Du dann Ordner freigeben und idR dann darauf zugreifen - die Drucker gleichermaßen.

Links:
http://windows.microsoft.com/de-DE/windows-vista/Join-or-create-a-workgroup
http://blog.tim-bormann.de/windows-7-arbeitsgruppe.html
http://forum.fachinformatiker.de/ne...tzer-kennwort-freigabe-update-21-01-09-a.html
http://www.administrator.de/index.php?content=143299

mfg chmee


----------



## Pc oli (18. Dezember 2010)

Okey jetzt sind alle in der gleichen Gruppe und jetzt muss ich die Ordner freigeben und die idr muss daruf zugreifen misst dass krieg ich auch nicht hin


----------



## chmee (18. Dezember 2010)

idR = in der Regel

Ich weiß nicht, wie es unter Win7 aussieht, aber unter XP macht man nen Rechtsklick auf den Ordner und kann "Freigabe und Sicherheit" auswählen. (Abgesehen davon, dass es mitunter Schwierigkeiten gibt, wenn XP und Win7-Rechner miteinander kommunizieren möchten)

mfg chmee


----------



## Pc oli (18. Dezember 2010)

ja aber wie gebe ich die Ordner frei 
dass ist gelaube ich das letzte


----------



## chmee (18. Dezember 2010)

Anstatt zu fragen solltest Du auch mal n paar Infos geben. Was soll ich Dir helfen, wenn Du bis jetzt nicht mal sagst, welches Betriebssystem Du benutzt..

Links:
Freigabe unter XP - http://www.its05.de/computerwissen-computerhilfe/pc-windows/netzwerk-windows/ordner_freigeben_1.html
Freigabe unter Vista - http://www.netzwerktotal.de/vistaordnerfreigabe.htm
Freigabe unter Win7 - http://www.netzwerktotal.de/netzwerkwindows7.htm

mfg chmee


----------



## Pc oli (18. Dezember 2010)

oh sorry ja ich habe windows 7 und will damit auch ein xp professional zugreifen 
So die Pcs haben jetzt die gleiche Heimnetzgruppe.
Ich glaube jetzt stimmt alles nur wie greife ich jetzt auf den anderen rechner zu ?
Muss ich jetzt an dem anderen Pc ein Medienstreaming durchführen ?
Und irgendwie kriege ich das steamen nicht so hin ach menst hoffentlich schaffe ich das noch!


----------



## chmee (18. Dezember 2010)

Irgendwo wird es ein Netzwerk-Icon geben -  da sollten sich die freigegebenen Rechner und Ordner wiederfinden.

weitere Links zum Thema:
http://www.drwindows.de/windows-sonstige/11369-gemeinsames-netzwerk-mit-xp-und-windows-7-a.html
http://www.drwindows.de/windows-anleitungen-und-faq/4054-kleines-netzwerk-tutorial.html

Bilder:
http://www.avm.de/de/News/artikel/images/windows7_netzwerk.jpg
http://forum.computerbild.de/attach...chten-windows-7-15827d1261079932-netzwerk.jpg

mfg chmee


----------



## Pc oli (18. Dezember 2010)

hey in zwischen bin ich echt weit gekommen 
jetzt harpet es nur noch an dem Passwort. Um eine verbindung zu dem anderen Pc erzustellen benötige ich einen Benutzernamen da gebe ich den vom Pc an. Nun das kennwort meiner Heimnetzgruppe habe ich auch eingerichtet trotzdem will er keine verbindung aufstellen  kann das an der fire wall liegen ?
Bei Kennwort gebe ich doch das von meiner Heimnutzergruppe an oder ?
Ich muss irgndwie das Netzwerkkennwort raus kriegen aber ich weiß nicht wie


----------

